# Sat NAV updating possible?



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a Import car with sat nav but it's a Jap sat nav is that possible that I update this by a CD or do I have to go the Nissan Dealer and go deep in my pockets?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

There is no current way of replacing your jap satnav with an english version.

Do a search over at NAGTROC as a few guys were giving it a go, but unsuccessfully AFAIK.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

also this sat nav won't react on the signal here.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Has anyone heard any more about Sat Nav updates to UK models? Are these part of the service/optimisation schedule? If so they make me feel slightly better about the cost of servicing.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

AndyE14 said:


> Has anyone heard any more about Sat Nav updates to UK models? Are these part of the service/optimisation schedule? If so they make me feel slightly better about the cost of servicing.


I bet you can call MH or any gt-r servicing dealer to ask for that.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

enshiu said:


> I bet you can call MH or any gt-r servicing dealer to ask for that.


In the light of my last experience MH are not top of my speed dial list.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

AndyE14 said:


> In the light of my last experience MH are not top of my speed dial list.


What happened? I've only to date heard great things spoken about MH.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

See here: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/142271-who-responsible-scratches-etc-after-concierge-collection.html

I still haven't yet got my car back although repairs have now been agreed and are hopefully in progress. I am not sure how effective the wheel refurb will be however in the longer term.

I think it is Bromley for me from now on. This whole episode cost MH a 2011 GTR order too.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I was serviced at Exeter good service there.


----------



## GTRTheboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I have the same import car, did you get a solution to SatNav?

R.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

no sorry, I am IT specialist since 12 so I am still trying to hack this system

going to replace the antenna and software soon.


----------



## Codework (Jun 24, 2010)

enshiu said:


> no sorry, I am IT specialist since 12 so I am still trying to hack this system going to replace the antenna and software soon.


How soon? I've reverse engineered most of the US and UK non-nav system images, but what I lack (besides time) is an image of a UK sav nav system to work on.

If you'd like to see how far I've got with disassembling it, I've put all the graphics I've extracted from the binary here h ttp://files.me.com/jpitts/56u1qy (I can't post links apparently.)

What I've yet to achieve is execute my own code on the SuperH. Unfortunately not because of the technical challenge, more because I leave the car in a secure car park away from home and I feel a right plonk sat in the car coding away on my laptop when I should just be out driving it. :chuckle:

Ideally I'd love to get hold of a knackered unit to work on from home.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

This will help...

NAGTROC thread


----------



## Codework (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the thought, although technically I've progressed much further than that thread. What I'd really like to do is obtain a system unit from a broken GTR at a good price.


.edit. In retrospect what I didn't make clear in my first post is I've already worked out and reversed much of the US and Uk Non-Nav based MFD, I just need the binaries from a UK sat-nav to compare with my non-nav Uk system, (and an unused mule mfd unit for experimentation would be my Rosetta stone..  ).


----------



## GTRTheboy (Nov 27, 2010)

*Great if you can*

Go Codework, really hope you nail this. It's the most annoying thing about my import car. Keep me updated if you don't mind?

Rob.:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Did anyone try to replace the HDD with a UKDM? or just try to update with a UK disc?

That worked on one car but I will not risk it.


----------



## Codework (Jun 24, 2010)

I promised progress. I have a mule... 

Brain in a jar


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Codework said:


> I promised progress. I have a mule...
> 
> Brain in a jar


Hi Mate

Sorry just to make it clear for me you have a UK Non-Nav and your working on upgrading to Sat-Nav?

Would be interested myself too, have a Non-Nav and it's not something I'm too bothered about but if an upgrade can be done I would consider it:thumbsup:.


----------



## Codework (Jun 24, 2010)

At the moment I'm just seeing what's possible.

SatNav would definitely be one of the goals though, as would be proper ipod and video camera integration.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Good stuff very interesting, not very tech savy so really appreciate when guys like yourself take on something like this, 

I believe weather its true or not that the Non-Nav actualy has a GPS reviever already built in. Best of luck anyway and keep the updates comming.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

20gb for sat nav and 10 gb for music??

Has anyone got an update disc for navs?


----------



## bbruce (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm in the same boat and would be keen to get the one in my 02 Stag working.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Does anyone has the satnav update disc or plug etc. I would like to have an UK map on my car at least.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

found something but, got no dual layer disc at the moment:

At least worth to try: 

http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/144029853/nissan+navigation?tab=summary

trying tomorrow.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm sure a member on here from France has a SatNav unit wired into his MFD although I don't think it uses the existing GPS hardware and needs to be controlled via a remote, not an ideal solution if I'm right but it's better than nothing for those of you without a sense of direction!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

enshiu said:


> found something but, got no dual layer disc at the moment:
> 
> At least worth to try:
> 
> ...


any news ?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> any news ?


US disc:chairshot

This does not work in UK,Europe.

trying to find a europe disc from navteq.


----------



## diddy_p (Oct 5, 2006)

enshiu said:


> US disc:chairshot
> 
> This does not work in UK,Europe.
> 
> trying to find a europe disc from navteq.


out of interest, what exactly happened with the US disc? was the Carwings UI in English or could you just choose to navigate to US destinations only?


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

enshiu said:


> US disc:chairshot
> 
> This does not work in UK,Europe.
> 
> trying to find a europe disc from navteq.


Thats a shame. I`m currently in email contact with someone who may have a UK disc


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

What about the disks for VW/BMW - they're from navteq?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> Thats a shame. I`m currently in email contact with someone who may have a UK disc


oh really? 

Could we have the file instead of the disc?:runaway:



diddy_p said:


> out of interest, what exactly happened with the US disc? was the Carwings UI in English or could you just choose to navigate to US destinations only?


Yes, that is the main problem.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Bit of a result, but embroiled with my warranty claim for new discs (which i'm not winning), i also had my MFD replaced under warranty as a couple of times it froze in sat-nav mode.

As it turns out, the new unit fitted this week must be loaded with more up to date mapping as my road is now shown  & the detail is a little better. A couple of general features i don't recall seeing before (will try to remember what they were) so i must have had a newer revision of the unit/software


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

OK, I'll download the img myself and compare to the structure for VW / BMW maps and revert


----------

